# Paint?



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2009)

Spoiler












and



Spoiler









[/spioler]





Spoiler











I just got GIMP so check out my first sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## dudenator (Jul 28, 2009)

Rock beats shotgun any day! They are good for paint i can't draw that good let alone do it in paint.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2009)

dudenator said:
			
		

> Rock beats shotgun any day! They are good for paint i can't draw that good let alone do it in paint.



lol Thanks for the nice reply xD and I think shotgun can beat any of those


----------



## Sterling (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry for the double post, but this thread is in need of attention


----------

